# Is my 5800 motor bad??



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I was just going through my pan car and thought I had a bearing going out or had carpet fuzz in it because the rear axle felt like it was bound up. It wasn't but the 5800 motor didn't spin as free as it used to. I took out the motor bearings and they spin very freely but the arm doesn't spin as easy as it once did. There is a little slop so it isn't bound up with too many shims. I haven't raced it for 3 weeks but this doesn't seem right. What would cause this? I'm stumped??? Do I just send it in and get a replacement from Novak's refurbished ones?? 

If the car wasn't running well I would suspect the motor. I had the fastest car last time I raced it and had no problems with it.


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

I would.We had a local racer have the same symtom.It was binding hard and not spinning as free.He took it around the track and before it made a complete lap not only was it running like a goat and eventually came to a halt with a puff of smoke out of the gtb.(He ended up calling novak) The moral of the story is the more you tinker with the motor the worse it gets.You stand a chance of damaging the speedo as well


----------



## 414play (Jun 4, 2006)

KenBajdek said:


> I was just going through my pan car and thought I had a bearing going out or had carpet fuzz in it because the rear axle felt like it was bound up. It wasn't but the 5800 motor didn't spin as free as it used to. I took out the motor bearings and they spin very freely but the arm doesn't spin as easy as it once did. There is a little slop so it isn't bound up with too many shims. I haven't raced it for 3 weeks but this doesn't seem right. What would cause this? I'm stumped??? Do I just send it in and get a replacement from Novak's refurbished ones??
> 
> If the car wasn't running well I would suspect the motor. I had the fastest car last time I raced it and had no problems with it.


Ive seen a number of the 5800 motor have the magnet move on the shaft, this makes the motor feel tight. All were replaced under warranty by novak.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I thought the same thing and had a spare shaft and swaped it out and it was still tight. I just bought a new motor now.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

shrabber said:


> I would.We had a local racer have the same symtom.It was binding hard and not spinning as free.He took it around the track and before it made a complete lap not only was it running like a goat and eventually came to a halt with a puff of smoke out of the gtb.(He ended up calling novak) The moral of the story is the more you tinker with the motor the worse it gets.You stand a chance of damaging the speedo as well


That motor that Shrabber mentioned was mine. It produced a clicking sound-similar to having pebbles in a spur gear. I checked the spur for debris (none),then took apart the motor,cleaned it and reassembled it. I returned the speedo to Novak and got it replaced,free of charge. Also bought a new motor,since I was afraid the first motor was done.

Here's the kicker: A couple of nights ago,I hooked up that first motor and it still worked. I compared both of the motor sounds @ WFO and the newer motor sounded a bit stronger. I'm still debating whether to keep that motor as a working spare in my tool box or as a paperweight on the workbench! LOL 

Both of these motors were the 4300 motors. But before I smoked the speedo,I did experience the motor binding-up & not free-spinning.
-George


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The most common problem I've seen with the 5800 motor is the rotor slipping on the shaft. On one of mine, it moved towards the sensor end of the motor and actually wore a hole all the way through the black plastic cover. Try taking off the black plastic cover on the sensor end and see if the shaft is rubbing against it. If so, it's probably slipping.
Also check the length of the shaft on the sensor end. Based on one of my motors, it should be 0.600 inches from the end of the shaft to the rotor.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Thanks for the info,Kevin. I'll have to check both motors tonight.
-George


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

if you have not upgraged the rotor and endbell I'd really encourage you to do that. It gives you the same rotor as the 7.5, 6.5, and5.5. It has the larger bearing in the ouput shaft end. Its about $35. Any one with a 5800 or even the 4300 should look at doing this.


----------

